# Post Your Cable Management



## Machin3

I don't think this thread has been made yet, but this is my cable management in my case. Post your cable management on this thread!


----------



## linkin

here's mine, i might try some better cable management later


----------



## Machin3

You have that problem with that CPU cable too. Its hard to find a PS that has the cable long enough so that you can run it behind the case.


----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


> You have that problem with that CPU cable too. Its hard to find a PS that has the cable long enough so that you can run it behind the case.



I had that problem...i purchased a CPU Power Extension cable from maplin.

something stupid like £3.99.

Here she is


----------



## Ramodkk

That looks excellent Shane


----------



## Shane

Thanks


----------



## Droogie

we have a thread for posting your desktop, can't people just see your cable management there?  this thread just doesn't seem all that necessary.


----------



## Shane

Droogie said:


> we have a thread for posting your desktop, can't people just see your cable management there?  this thread just doesn't seem all that necessary.



well when people post their desktops...they post like their desks with the monitor and half their room which isnt what the OP wants to see....he just wants to see the tower tidyness....nothing else


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> well when people post their desktops...they post like their desks with the monitor and half their room which isnt what the OP wants to see....he just wants to see the tower tidyness....nothing else



Lol Thanks. Its just to show off how your computer looks inside and how clean it is.


----------



## Shane

Tks again for the Key Midnight :good:


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> Tks again for the Key Midnight :good:



Lol. No problem, hope everything works fine.


----------



## The_Other_One

Three hard drives, one of which is IDE, and a case that's not exactly the best design around doesn't help with my wiring, but I'm pleased with it.  No fires, computer's running at fine temps


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> I had that problem...i purchased a CPU Power Extension cable from maplin.
> 
> something stupid like £3.99.
> 
> Here she is



OMG I am getting one of those cables, I barely managed to get the cable on there in the first place... lol the cable is almost stretched on mine, you could use it as a trampoline


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Is that a window kit on your psu? Nice

Here's an outdated pic of mine. Will get an updated pic up tomorrow when parents are awake to get the cam






It is setup alot nicer than that right now. I moved the cold cathodes so they dont blind the camera and me. Also got my 8600gt and Cm R4's now.

Edit: I think im just gonna unplug that annoying FRont Panel Audio


----------



## The_Other_One

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Is that a window kit on your psu? Nice



Actually yes...  It was an unexpected surprised with this PSU, along with the nice finish.  I just hope performance matches its looks


----------



## mep916

Very nice so far guys, especially Shane's. 

Old picture but it hasn't changed much... I'd like to sleeve the cables and do some minor touch ups. Overall I'm satisfied.


----------



## linkin

^^ That looks very cool!


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## Whisper91

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I don't think this thread has been made yet, but this is my cable management in my case. Post your cable management on this thread!




Meow! Rawr! Garrrrr! Naaaay!!! Hissss!!! Wof!!! Clap Clap. Purrrrr Hmmmmm.

Me likey very muchy:good:


----------



## Kornowski

Mine sucks at the moment;





Had it perfect a while back;


----------



## linkin

Sucks? looks very awesome!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Mine sucks at the moment;



It looks better with the black interior imo. If only there was a better way to hide the CPU power cable. Other than that, it looks pretty clean.


----------



## Machin3

mep916 said:


> Very nice so far guys, especially Shane's.
> 
> Old picture but it hasn't changed much... I'd like to sleeve the cables and do some minor touch ups. Overall I'm satisfied.




That's a sweet setup. I love the black and red theme you have going on.

If only the inside of that case was black, it would kick total butt.


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> OMG I am getting one of those cables, I barely managed to get the cable on there in the first place... lol the cable is almost stretched on mine, you could use it as a trampoline



When i got my new PSU...the Cpu power cord would not reach where it had to go...even if i lay it across the mobo it was like 5 inches short so i had no choice to get one anyway...but when i got it i could put that cable behind the mobo and its much better.


----------



## funkysnair

Midnight_fox1 said:


> That's a sweet setup. I love the black and red theme you have going on.
> 
> If only the inside of that case was black, it would kick total butt.



agree!!!

looks very nice and tidy!

would look better with liquid cooling using some red tubing-come on pull yer finger out you wuss


----------



## mep916

Midnight_fox1 said:


> That's a sweet setup. I love the black and red theme you have going on.
> 
> If only the inside of that case was black, it would kick total butt.



Thanks. Yeah, I bought the paint several months ago but I've been too lazy to finish it. 



funkysnair said:


> would look better with liquid cooling using some red tubing-come on pull yer finger out you wuss



lmao. No money to complete the LCS atm. I've got an Apogee GTZ waterblock, that's about it.


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## FairDoos

I think ive done a good job with my cable management ill post a pick up soon as my DVD/CD drive and new front fan gets here..


----------



## G25r8cer

Updated pic


----------



## poke349

Here's mine... No cable management whatsoever... 

Just enough to keep them away from the fans. 

(click to enlarge)





This isn't the best case for cable management.
There aren't any holes or a "back compartment" for cables. There also isn't any place in the case itself to tie cables to. So I had to use the holes on the case fans... what a mess...

This was the only case (with air filters) I found that could hold this rig. All the other e-atx that was in the store at the time had some sort of clearance problem with at least one component...


----------



## Shane

hat case is that? looks good.

do you have any pics of your XEON rig?


----------



## poke349

Nevakonaza said:


> hat case is that? looks good.
> 
> do you have any pics of your XEON rig?



Cooler Master Cosmos

That _*is*_ my Xeon rig. (EDIT: Notice the two heatsinks.)

The micro-atx Core i7 rig in my siggy is my primary desktop now.
Ever since I built that Core i7 rig, I've retired my Xeon rig from daily use to code-testing.
(EDIT 2: It's always been for HPC and testing code, but I also used it as my primary desktop for a few months.)

My Core i7 rig is OC'able, has a better video card, and is a lot quieter. So it's better suited to everything else I do. (including lan-parties, hence micro-atx)
I don't have any up-to-date pics of my mini-i7 rig.
It's doing simulations in the background right now and it won't be done for a few more weeks. (I'm begging it will finish before Winter break...)

Otherwise, I would've posted pics of it too. The cable management in it is MUCH better than my Xeon rig...


----------



## Fatback

I used to have good cable management but after my upgrades it just kinda fell apart.

Before Upgrades





After Upgrades


----------



## mx344

hot damn that is one hella of a big fan!


----------



## atthedouble2

Here's mine. Not the best, I know. But it's the best I can do! 

(sorry for the bad photo, the blue lights didn't really help!)


----------



## linkin

Looking cool. cold cathodes tend to blind cameras. trust me i know.


----------



## atthedouble2

Hi it's me again!

I've taken another pic with the lights off, so it's easier to see!


----------



## Shane

atthedouble2 said:


> Hi it's me again!
> 
> I've taken another pic with the lights off, so it's easier to see!




Is that the Asus 9800Gt you have?


----------



## atthedouble2

Nevakonaza said:


> Is that the Asus 9800Gt you have?



Yes it is


----------



## Shane

atthedouble2 said:


> Yes it is



Thought so...i have a 8800GT sitting around with teh same cooler...Asus Glaciator cooler.

I took mine off and applied some AS5...it ran very cool.


----------



## Geoff

It's hard to see, but this is the best photo I have at the moment:


----------



## Fatback

mx344 said:


> hot damn that is one hella of a big fan!



ROFL, yea that thing is huge. It's the ASUS Triton 78 it's a really good cooler I got it for $10. I have unplugged the fan on it before and it still keep my CPU at around 45C.


----------



## CodeMinion




----------



## mep916

^ Awesome. Rotate the pictures next time though. lol.


----------



## tsaw7

I really like seeing everyone's cable management. I get some really good ideas.


----------



## Geoff

This makes me want to rebuild my computer...


----------



## ScottALot

Nice Megahalems! Though, your pic makes it look dirty, and you should get a pull fan, too.


----------



## CodeMinion

ScottALot said:


> Nice Megahalems! Though, your pic makes it look dirty, and you should get a pull fan, too.




ya it is a bit dusty... i need to pull it out and rinse it with water and let it air dry.... 

i have another ultra kaze fan (same one i already have on the megahalems..) that i can use to pull but im thinking about going to watercooling... so i might not bother getting the brackets


----------



## starlitjoker

i have no cables, mines wireless.


----------



## Machin3

starlitjoker said:


> i have no cables, mines wireless.



What?!? Why would yours be wireless?


----------



## Geoff

starlitjoker said:


> i have no cables, mines wireless.





Midnight_fox1 said:


> What?!? Why would yours be wireless?


He's either kidding, or just very stupid.


----------



## G25r8cer

Gonna do some more cable management. Im still not 100% happy with it

Will post progress later


----------



## ScottALot

LOL Wireless? Are you referring to the power supply on NCIX that was labeled as a wireless powersupply like a year ago?


----------



## Machin3

> He's either kidding, or just very stupid.



Lol, yeah I figured because I've never heard of a wireless comp so yeah...



> LOL Wireless? Are you referring to the power supply on NCIX that was labeled as a wireless powersupply like a year ago?



Why was it listed as a wireless power supply?


----------



## funkysnair

update


----------



## linkin

that's looking epic. I really think you should have used some darker tubing though.


----------



## funkysnair

linkin93 said:


> that's looking epic. I really think you should have used some darker tubing though.



thanx

nah, the dark tubing doesne stand out... i took out the black tubing and put the white in

looks much better now


----------



## Shane

Loving that rig Funkaayyyy the white tubes look very nice!....how come you have not cooled your 4890 yet?


----------



## ScottALot

> Why was it listed as a wireless power supply?



Yah, it was a 600W "Wireless" Power Supply... don't know what they meant by that, but they did change it.


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Loving that rig Funkaayyyy the white tubes look very nice!....how come you have not cooled your 4890 yet?



cos im getting another 4890 1st then ill cool the both of them, still need to buy the motherboard blocks...

looking at a bigger case, mountain mod case or something similar


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> cos im getting another 4890 1st then ill cool the both of them, still need to buy the motherboard blocks...
> 
> looking at a bigger case, mountain mod case or something similar


Hehe, get the ascension, will never need another case (Can actually put two motherboards in the duality)

Although if you only run a single optical drive in that case, the cost of all the fan grilles, fans, and 5.25" bay covers is another $100 or so(as their cases are case only, 5.25" bay covers, fans, and grilles arent included).


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Hehe, get the ascension, will never need another case (Can actually put two motherboards in the duality)
> 
> Although if you only run a single optical drive in that case, the cost of all the fan grilles, fans, and 5.25" bay covers is another $100 or so(as their cases are case only, 5.25" bay covers, fans, and grilles arent included).



im looking at the pinnacle 24 with the quad fans on the top and tripple on the front, large window on the left side

http://www.mountainmods.com/pinnacle-24-cyo-p-498.html


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> im looking at the pinnacle 24 with the quad fans on the top and tripple on the front, large window on the left side
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/pinnacle-24-cyo-p-498.html


Same case im looking at getting actually. Just remember, the 5.25" front bay covers, fans, and fan grilles are not included. Same setup im looking at getting too hehe(quad/triple/window)


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> I used to have good cable management but after my upgrades it just kinda fell apart.
> 
> Before Upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Upgrades



Are those two fans off to the right  above the HDD floating in the air?


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Same case im looking at getting actually. Just remember, the 5.25" front bay covers, fans, and fan grilles are not included. Same setup im looking at getting too hehe(quad/triple/window)



its a nie big case!! i would buy some pimping fan grills-maybe some custom ones!


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Are those two fans off to the right  above the HDD floating in the air?



No, one is sitting on the hard drive and the other is mounted to what is supposed to be a 3.5" to 5.25" converter but I just turned it the other way. This one to be exact http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817984005.

I only have them there to help blow the cool air from the front towards my CPU cooler. When I unplug them my CPU temps actually goes up about 2C so it does help with airflow.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Bump. I think I did an okay job. Just don't ask to look behind the motherboard tray!


----------



## aviation_man

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Bump. I think I did an okay job. Just don't ask to look behind the motherboard tray!



What's behind the motherboard tray...?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> What's behind the motherboard tray...?



The city of cables


----------



## Ethan3.14159

aviation_man said:


> What's behind the motherboard tray...?


Nothing..... 








Fatback said:


> The city of cables


Maybe...


----------



## aviation_man

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Nothing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...



 Holy crap.  I've never seen such horrid cable management...... 

That should be against the law  lol jk


----------



## poke349

Here's my Core i7 Lanbox - fully functional and OC'able.
Micro-ATX - I designed it that way because I knew I was gonna carry it on the plane to college.

It was pretty hard to do cable management because it was so cramped... 
I had to sacrifice the second drive bay just to hold all the extra cables.

(click full-sized image)




More pictures:
http://www.numberworld.org/screenie_server/ushio_2.jpg
http://www.numberworld.org/screenie_server/ushio_3.jpg
http://www.numberworld.org/screenie_server/ushio_4.jpg

Anyhow, it still has room for either another full-sized video card *or* another hard drive. I can't do both because they'll block each other...


----------



## ScottALot

poke349 said:


> Here's my Core i7 Lanbox - fully functional and OC'able.
> Micro-ATX - I designed it that way because I knew I was gonna carry it on the plane to college.
> 
> It was pretty hard to do cable management because it was so cramped...
> I had to sacrifice the second drive bay just to hold all the extra cables.
> 
> (click full-sized image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> http://www.numberworld.org/screenie_server/ushio_2.jpg
> http://www.numberworld.org/screenie_server/ushio_3.jpg
> http://www.numberworld.org/screenie_server/ushio_4.jpg
> 
> Anyhow, it still has room for either another full-sized video card *or* another hard drive. I can't do both because they'll block each other...



Wow! I'm surprised you got all that stuff in there. (Yes, that's what she said)


----------



## The Chad

ScottALot said:


> Wow! I'm surprised you got all that stuff in there. (Yes, that's what she said)



Perfect opportunity! Well done :good:


----------



## poke349

The Chad said:


> Perfect opportunity! Well done :good:



Nah... I've seen people pull it off much better than that.


----------



## Matthew1990

Anyone know how to improve cable managment in Antec 300, that case is a b.... at that :/


----------



## ScottALot

Matthew1990 said:


> Anyone know how to improve cable managment in Antec 300, that case is a b.... at that :/



LMAO I'm looking at it and it must be torture. All I can think of is using the hard drive cage to your advantage.


----------



## JorgeHGPR

Awesome thread had fun looking at all those rigs and got some ideas as well


----------



## The Astroman

I see a couple of PSUs on the bottom of the case, sounds like a pretty good idea actually.
Love this thread, gives you good ideas 

I just finished assembling my new build, and still have to work on cable management. I will post pictures when done!


----------



## G25r8cer

Update






Finally got a decent night shot


----------



## Euklid

Zip ties!!! 

*Case*: Antec 300
*PSU*: OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro
*MOBO*: ASUS P5QL
*CPU*: Intel Quad Q6600 w/ Standard Heatsink-Fan
*GPU*: BFG Nvidia 9800 GTX+
*HDD*: Seagate 500GB 7200.11
*DVD*: LG 22x DVD-RW


----------



## FATALiiTYz

This isn't my rig, but I thought I'd show it to you all because it has got to be some of the best cable management i have ever seen!

http://maxishine.com.au/index.php?o...st-pc-409&catid=37:rig-of-the-month&Itemid=66


----------



## funkysnair

Fatal1tyXx said:


> This isn't my rig, but I thought I'd show it to you all because it has got to be some of the best cable management i have ever seen!
> 
> http://maxishine.com.au/index.php?o...st-pc-409&catid=37:rig-of-the-month&Itemid=66



its the murder mod, i watched the build thread for that rig on another forum and the quality and his ideas are very very good....


----------



## The Astroman

I also use plenty of zip ties.
This is my new rig, specs in sig.











Sorry for blurry/bad quality pictures, low light + iphone camera don't mix.


----------



## ScottALot

^ Looks very clean, would look amazing if we could see through a case window.


----------



## Shane

Euklid said:


> U have the same PSU as me,Well i have the 600W version,Great Power supply dont you think?


----------



## ScottALot

Only con is the short motherboard lead.... (I have the 700W version)


----------



## Shane

ScottALot said:


> Only con is the short motherboard lead.... (I have the 700W version)



Yup i had to buy an extender for mine to reach....thats the only downfall realy.


----------



## ScottALot

The ModXStreams aren't very good for serious behind the tray cablemanagement.


----------



## Shane

ScottALot said:


> The ModXStreams aren't very good for serious behind the tray cablemanagement.



Realy you think? Mine turned out pretty well.


----------



## ScottALot

Isn't that a mobo extension?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Could do a bit better. I think I'll paint the inside this spring.


----------



## ScottALot

Why do you have the GPU leads from the mobo lead area?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ScottALot said:


> Why do you have the GPU leads from the mobo lead area?


Looks he's routing all of the cables from the PSU behind the motherboard tray and out through the holes designed for cable management. Quite impressive management for a PSU that isn't modular. I really want to see what's behind his motherboard tray, though. I bet that's a sight to behold.


----------



## lubo4444

Bodaggit23 said:


> Could do a bit better. I think I'll paint the inside this spring.



Pretty nice cable management.  I like it a lot. You are the first person i saw with cables going behind the mobo.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

lubo4444 said:


> Pretty nice cable management.  I like it a lot. You are the first person i saw with cables going behind the mobo.


lolwut? Just about every decent setup in this thread has cables behind the MB.


----------



## funkysnair

i will have to add better pics...

i had alot of wires to hide even though i got modular psu due to the fact of me using all cables bar one


----------



## G25r8cer

Back of my Antec 300 looks horrid

Inside looks good though


----------



## Machin3

funkysnair said:


> i will have to add better pics...
> 
> i had alot of wires to hide even though i got modular psu due to the fact of me using all cables bar one



Hey, what case is that? It looks pretty nice.


----------



## G25r8cer

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Hey, what case is that? It looks pretty nice.



I believe thats his CM Cosmos 

http://www.computerforum.com/165289-new-project-pics-8.html


----------



## The Chad

Bodaggit23 said:


> Could do a bit better. I think I'll paint the inside this spring.



I noticed you added a bottom intake fan next the PSU, I'm thinking of doing it too. Have you noticed any big temp. changes at all?


----------

